# Ink for Pink



## Jim (Jul 20, 2011)

*http://badgerandblade.com/vb/showth........Sales-announcement?p=3308412#post3308412*

Some of you Gents may find this FP ink interesting- all profits go to a worthy cause.


----------



## JohnnyChance (Jul 20, 2011)

Pics aren't workin'.


----------



## brianw (Jul 20, 2011)

Niiiiiiiiiiiiiiice !!!


----------



## mano (Jul 22, 2011)

Unfortunately I have enough ink -mostly Noodler's- to last three years. Good cause, though!


----------



## Jim (Dec 30, 2011)

New ink is out- same donation for the Komen fund-










http://www.westcoastshaving.com/Badger-Blade-Benevolent-Badger-Blue-Ink-by-Noodlers-Ink_p_1309.html


----------



## DwarvenChef (Dec 30, 2011)

And where is it available? Only at B&B? Haven't been there in years, Love to get a bottle.

Years of ink and not enough pens to use them in lol.. doesn't stop me from getting more unfortunatly...


----------



## Jim (Dec 30, 2011)

DwarvenChef said:


> And where is it available? Only at B&B? Haven't been there in years, Love to get a bottle.
> 
> Years of ink and not enough pens to use them in lol.. doesn't stop me from getting more unfortunatly...



http://www.westcoastshaving.com/Badger-Blade-Benevolent-Badger-Blue-Ink-by-Noodlers-Ink_p_1309.html

Here ya go!
BTW The artwork is by Jay's 14 year old daughter.


----------



## DwarvenChef (Dec 31, 2011)

Just ordered it, I don't do Blue black much but I figured I should have at least one bottle of it


----------



## Jim (Dec 31, 2011)

Let me know how you like it- :doublethumbsup:


----------

